# Come On Man, the Hurricane Bill version



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

After getting run over by a fat kid pushing a shopping cart so full of water, you couldn't even see him coming, this thread is dedicated to all of the Come On Man moments we all know are about to happen. What was even better was his 500 pound Mama right behind him paying with her Lone Star card and buying a cake. Lord knows, you gotta have cake durin' a 'cane. I realize it's not a hurricane yet. Come on man!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

our first entry

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1510681


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

They closed my place of work for Tuesday in "anticipation" of the street flooding. Sheesh


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

We know your lights are off! Im riding the wire out.dont chase me down the road and wave your arms! Cmon man !


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm 300 miles north, but I went ahead and built my ark today. Also have a 30 pack. I'm ready.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

As I'm leaving a parking lot in the correct direction & lane, some idiot woman decides she has to cut across two rows of spaces to get into a space going the opposite direction. Guess she didn't mind my blaring horn & one finger salute as she never braked nor looked in my direction


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

THUNDERSTORM said:


> We know your lights are off! Im riding the wire out.dont chase me down the road and wave your arms! Cmon man !


haha

I am going to do that next time my lights are out...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Heading offshore in the morning anyone game?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I had one of those days Thursday, I hope I had all of my Come On Man days last week and tonight goes smooth.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Wild Bill is coming!!! Just went to HEB, all the registers had lines, first time ever at this store. All day weather channel hype is working. Good news, no line at Whataburger....lol


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Shoot bring it. If it stalls we could be ==== if in you know what I mean. I'm a ways away but I saw what happened to hattiesburg after katrina. Lord have mercy.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Hey hey my lights be off..*



THUNDERSTORM said:


> We know your lights are off! Im riding the wire out.dont chase me down the road and wave your arms! Cmon man !


I like stopping for a few and listening to them tell me their lights be out...after they vent I ask them if they are finished? because the longer you hold me from doing my job, the longer your lights gonna bees out. C'mon Man why you think I just pulled in your hood with a big ole bucket truck.? C'mon Man let me do my job.its get comical at times.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Kroger on 96 in League City had pallets of water but the beer cool was cleaned out. Come on man!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Got 48 busch beers 4 packs of smokes. Deer and pork sausage.. Im good.. If the power goes out i will just fire up bubba and grill it...its all good...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> I'm 300 miles north, but I went ahead and built my ark today. Also have a 30 pack. I'm ready.


I'm in 77008, but I will gladly help you with the Ark. And the 30 pack.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Shoot bring it. If it stalls we could be ==== if in you know what I mean. I'm a ways away but I saw what happened to hattiesburg after katrina. Lord have mercy.


You should have seen what happened to my school district after Katrina. C'mon man!


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Meetings all day !!!!*

Come on man. Coast Guard came by the facility to see if we are prepared. New plant manager from Ohio. Jumping up and down. Come on man it is going to be a rain storm.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Channel 2 has a "how to get out of your car in water" lesson. C'mon man!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

LMAO these weather guys need to learn how to read radar!!!!! Pic from Jamaica Beach just now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DU SPOUS said:


> Come on man. Coast Guard came by the facility to see if we are prepared. New plant manager from Ohio. Jumping up and down. Come on man it is going to be a rain storm.


Water takes lives. We get 10" of rain it ain't gonna be pretty. After 27" three weeks ago holy flash flood. My son lives in dickinson & told me he got 6" just two days ago. My prayers go out for all. Stay at home all.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Its all BS. If the new bread of weather forecasters knew how to read charts and isobars instead of relying on computer programs, forecast would be better.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stopped at the Shell station by my house to pick up some beer. People were buying ice and propane like crazy and pumps were packed.. Figured I could ride it out with my Miller Lite. Some lady in my neighborhood on Facebook seriously asked if we should evacuate. It must be exhausting being that stupid.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

According the channel 2 , we are all dead. 
Locusts and famine will follow devastating 35 mph winds and the streets will get wet. 
Leaves will blow around. 
Wayne Dolecefino will get rehired and find a puddle of water to stand in. Jim Cantore,is enroute to watch the waves in Galveston.
God help us.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Just got back from Kroger in Seabrook.
Most of the bread was gone, a few empty spots in beer section and every cart in store had at least 1 case of water. You could sense a faint of desperation from some of the shoppers.
I had higher expectations for my fellow Seabrookians.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

capt. david said:


> Its all BS. If the new bread of weather forecasters knew how to read charts and isobars instead of relying on computer programs, forecast would be better.


Hope your right. One things for sure Mas Aqua. Will see, its better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm in Cypress in far NW Houston and stopped by Krogers to pick up some Lemon Pepper for tonight's cookin' and there were people with baskets full of water, bread and supplies... 

In CYPRESS!!! COME ON MAN!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Weather Channel is broadcasting "Live" spots from Houston!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

This is the media creating hysteria. Its not even a depression. LMAO


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1510634

My contribution. C'on MAN.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Has there been a Chita sighting yet?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Chita? its all about Jim Cantore if he is not here than its no big deal!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Get ready for a new style of traffic jam. At least this way you can kick the guy in front of you when he's in the left lane holding everyone up. ....... come on man.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

kev2126 said:


> I'm in Cypress in far NW Houston and stopped by Krogers to pick up some Lemon Pepper for tonight's cookin' and there were people with baskets full of water, bread and supplies...
> 
> In CYPRESS!!! COME ON MAN!!!


Lemon Pepper is good. Just had me some on my dinner. I guess i should say something about the end of times coming in the next couple of days. My employer said we could leave early. I said why? He replied because of the storm. I laughed and said all it is going to do is rain! Come on man!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

capt. david said:


> Chita? its all about Jim Cantore if he is not here than its no big deal!!!


Yea! My goal is about one inch & I'll be happy. But I doubt that will happen. Probably 5 inches would be my guess.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

mr. Breeze said:


> has there been a chita sighting yet?


lol,,,, can you say wet tshirt and ratings would explode...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

capt. david said:


> Chita? its all about Jim Cantore if he is not here than its no big deal!!!


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Yea! My goal is about one inch & I'll be happy. But I doubt that will happen. Probably 5 inches would be my guess.


In her or on the ground?

Sorry!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Going to epicenter*

Should be fun


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Went to HEB in Spring to get Steak for dinner,packed and looked like the shelf raping had gone on a while.Leaving at 3 in the morning to meet a truck in corpus,heading to Dallas area.C'mon man,bring it! I rain xed my windshield sunday evening in anticipation.! I ain't skeered.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

driftfish20 said:


> In her or on the ground?
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey, I'm only 58. There ain't no shrinkage yet.:rotfl: Maybe, some never mind this is a g rated deal.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Jawbreaker said:


> Leaving at 3 in the morning to meet a truck in corpus,heading to Dallas area.C'mon man,bring it! I rain xed my windshield sunday evening in anticipation.! I ain't skeered.


Well all the panic is dumb, but driving to Corpus at 3 am into an approaching (possible) TS..come on man!


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Has there been a Chita sighting yet?


Her warlocks announce themselves.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dude! I Rain X'd all the windows at the creek! This is gonna be bad!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> Channel 2 has a "how to get out of your car in water" lesson. C'mon man!!!


The guy giving the lesson recommends you get the top part of your body out of the car and just lean back into the water. I looked at my wife and said, "...don't ever do that".

Come on maan.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

bjones2571 said:


> Well all the panic is dumb, but driving to Corpus at 3 am into an approaching (possible) TS..come on man!


I just drove from corpus to league city. Lots of heavy showers all the way to wharton.

Enjoy


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I don't make thru the initial blow... There is a case of water at the place I work in the shop building , in the biggest room, in the small closet with the masterlock on it. It is on the bottom shelf covered up with some papers. If it comes to it , and you really need it ,go for it. I have the only key but there are some bolt cutters on the bench. Godspeed and good luck.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Twins, Ed Emmet and Anise Parker, are teaming up to gain camera time. Come on man!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

One of my favorite hurricane news reports...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

What am I suppose to do with this ice! If we don't use it I guess I could go hustle it on the corner!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Going to epicenter*

Should be fun
View attachment 2268737


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Laying in bed wide awake. Old lady is snoring so loud I can't hear that cat five storm out there. Got to get up at four. Guess I'll be on some sort of energy drink all day tomorrow.

Com'on woman, for the love of God and everything sacred... Could you just not snore for five minutes while I fall asleep!!!!!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Laying in bed wide awake. Old lady is snoring so loud I can't hear that cat five storm out there. Got to get up at four. Guess I'll be on some sort of energy drink all day tomorrow.
> 
> Com'on woman, for the love of God and everything sacred... Could you just not snore for five minutes while I fall asleep!!!!!


LOL!!! I feel your pain! That's most nights for me.. It's like a race to see if I can fall asleep before her just to get past the snoring! LOL :rotfl:


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in Cypress, TX should I evacuate??? I'm so skeered!:headknock


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Laying in bed wide awake. Old lady is snoring so loud I can't hear that cat five storm out there. Got to get up at four. Guess I'll be on some sort of energy drink all day tomorrow.
> 
> Com'on woman, for the love of God and everything sacred... Could you just not snore for five minutes while I fall asleep!!!!!


I also feel your pain I married a chainsaw.com on man.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> I also feel your pain I married a chainsaw.com on man.


Mine is talking her sleep now, got mad cuz I told her to shut up.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Subway by my house closed before 8 pm.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Also from my neighborhood FB..........


I'm concerned about high winds and enough rain to compromise our water supply. A long duration power outage would also be a problem. Current models have it coming straight at us.

(This is from a police officer)


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

carryyourbooks said:


>


Actually, not the worst report I've seen today. Not by a long shot.

Summation. BE PREPARED!!! LOTS OF RAIN, BLOWIN" SIDEWAYS. DON"T DRIVE IN THE PUDDLES! GET YOUR GOLDENS (that's a Canadian beer, Molsen Golden, it's good.) BE PREPARED!!

Better than most of the drivel and innacurate reporting I've been watching.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

So are the roads passable?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

77571 so still you can hear a mule fart a mile away,com on man.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

All the way to work and just barely a sign that it might have rained last night.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cant find the link anymore, but saw a graphic posted on KHOU.com for a so tx power outage projection map.........

Dang, they are really getting good at this stuff! lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I get so sick of this phrase!!!
Batten down the hatches.


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Bill White calls for evacuation of Uston!*

Bill White has called for an evacuation of Uston. Everyone in Houston is OK, but if you live in Uston, head for the hills! Come on, man!:walkingsm


----------



## Double W (Apr 18, 2007)

*LT. Dan*

C'mon Man.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue skies and calm in Sugar Land. I must be in the eye....:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Double W said:


> C'mon Man.


love that flic


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Al Roker in Houston standing by a bayou,,,C'mon Man...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice morning at 4 am in Magnolia. Little rain @ I-10 and the Beltway 8.
I pulled the boat in so I would have a way home. Let me know if anyone needs a ride.


Yes Houston floods and it gets bad sometimes, but Come on Man!sad3sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

The news idiots have really taken it to the next level it's almost ridiculous what they are doing.we have storm chasers now.
what...come on man


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank goodness the folks that run the Friendswood Shipley's aren't wimps, I might have had to do without breakfast.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

if I don't make it, tell mamma I done my best.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

One of my coworkers said "I cant believe I made it here" Come on man!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

hunker down


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Goretex clad reporters in Galveston and Matagorda...not a single one in the sprawling metropolis of Sargent! Come on man! 

Probly didn't want to get stuck on the beach when they sink the swing bridge!


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Cmon man!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Arrived at work at 6:45am. Company wide email sent at 7:16am telling everyone that our office will be closed today. Come on man!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

C'mon Man......


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

cwhitney said:


> Arrived at work at 6:45am. Company wide email sent at 7:16am telling everyone that our office will be closed today. Come on man!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COME ON MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Live from 78114, wind is getting pretty bad now. Around 10mph, I saw a leaf fall out of the tree, while I was boarding up the windows. I'm going to make a run in town in a few minutes before the weather really starts to deteriorate, and fill up 10 five gallon gas cans. If I make it back from town I'll give y'all a report. Wish me luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

apparently click2houston has asked people to send in pics of the flooding.... holy smokes.. its getting deep out there!!
If you scroll to the bottom, it shows the pics. i particularly like the last one.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/gulf-disturbance-upgraded-to-tropical-storm-bill/33582394

COME ON MAN


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Austin Weather Man broadcasting live from the coast this morning in PORT LAVACA ! Too Chicken to do it from POC....C'Mon Man!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They even have a reporter in DALLAS...eagerly awaiting the impending doom!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Worlds largest snake.....
http://abc13.com/weather/biggest-snake-in-the-world-surprises-abc-13-reporter/787516/

Come on man.....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My shop is about 1 mile from the Dallas border. Things are looking bleak here. Not sure if this area will make it through. If it's anything like the hurricane, that hit the Dallas TV show back in the 80's. We're all done for. Someone get a message to my non existent children. "That daddy loves them.."

I'll try to update ya'll later, if I'm still alive....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> apparently click2houston has asked people to send in pics of the flooding.... holy smokes.. its getting deep out there!!
> If you scroll to the bottom, it shows the pics. i particularly like the last one.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/gulf-disturbance-upgraded-to-tropical-storm-bill/33582394
> ...


From the comments:



> Pop Quiz;
> What stunning and talented lady at 2 news would you rather be hunkered down with during this potential disaster??
> A. Jennifer Bauer
> B. Gianna Caserta
> ...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Pic from Dallas just now. Oh the Humanity!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I was gonna get a fan and my water hose out in the yard so those moron reporters might find some wind and rain!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Reporting LIVE from the second story of an office building in DOWNTOWN HOUSTON I'm here to tell ya it's ramping up momentum here. We've seen puddles the size of basketballs and traffic is moving at an unsafe speed (55 mph). It is recommended that you hunker down stay home and turn around don't drown I can't drive 55. Hail is expected to melt into raindrops and pound the surrounding area like an old shower head in a pay by the hour motel over the next day or so leaving our job difficult as hail to sensationalize. Stay tuned for minute by minute updates as our "Oh No Mr. Bill 2015" coverage continues.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Doom,..... DOOM I tell ya!
Us elderly will be dropping like flies from heat strokes and heart attacks,...once the grass dries enough to mow.

Hunkering down, and hoping for chinch bugs.:rotfl:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

As our Click2 (cool) Houston coverage continues of "OH NO MR. BILL 2015" we'd like to remind you that if you are faced with flood water entering your home the best way to counter this is to Stop. Drop. and Roll.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Listen to how high the water is 

Locals say they are seeing water 60' to 80' higher than they would normally ...

Come on man !! LOL

*MB*


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

The asphalt is getting ripped off the roads down here its so bad....I wouldn't come to POC for at least three months until things get put back together


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've already had two employees come ask me if we'll be shutting the office down early in case of flooding. Come on, man.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

That tight pink dress looks good on Chita this am.come on dirty old man.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

MB said:


> Listen to how high the water is
> 
> Locals say they are seeing water 60' to 80' higher than they would normally ...
> 
> ...


There should've been some surfers in that video. That's where I'd be if I was still surfing. 

The media needs to be b____ slapped imho. People are panicking over a rain event. *Come on man! *


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

On Facebook this morning, I saw a weatherman from up around the Longview/Tyler area reporting from Galveston.......comon man!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man this news cast is cracking me up they are reaching so hard for a story and going down like the mighty casey at bat


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Chita could make a croaker sack look good.:rotfl:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ole blueduck said:


> That tight pink dress looks good on Chita this am.come on dirty old man.


pics man pics!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

MB said:


> Listen to how high the water is
> 
> Locals say they are seeing water 60' to 80' higher than they would normally ...
> 
> ...


Wow. 60'-80' surge. The endangered red snapper will be swimming in San Antonio.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

frozen food section was sold out. Good long to survival rations when the electricity is out!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

who wants a hot blonde girlfriend name "Cheater"??


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Pic i got off facebook of Rawlings bait camp in matty, course here in palacios my windsock has only straightened out twice so far, and very lite rain.









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's another one ...

The wind gusts can make it difficult to hold on to your steering wheel !!!

Really ??

Come on man !! LOL

MB


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Heard the weather report for our area a little earlier. Went from 4+ inches to 12". Seriously, COME ON MAN.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*Chita*



Mr. Breeze said:


> Has there been a Chita sighting yet?


Looks like channel 13 is watching her on left end monitor in the background to me lol

http://clips.abcotvs.com/ktrk/channel/news/offset/0/video/115903

CMONE CASEY!!!


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

MB said:


> Here's another one ...
> 
> The wind gusts can make it difficult to hold on to your steering wheel !!!
> 
> ...


When that 80' wave hits you might as well let go of the wheel, cross your arms over your chest, and wait for impact!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Count Dragula said:


> When that 80' wave hits you might as well let go of the wheel, cross your arms over your chest, and wait for impact!


I think you mean, pull over, roll up in a ball, put your head between your legs, and kiss your *** goodbye.


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Count Dragula said:


> Looks like channel 13 is watching her on left end monitor in the background to me lol
> 
> http://clips.abcotvs.com/ktrk/channel/news/offset/0/video/115903
> 
> CMONE CASEY!!!


Now that is kind of funny right there. It does look like they are keeping their eye on the competition


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I think you mean, pull over, roll up in a ball, put your head between your legs, and kiss your *** goodbye.


That too!!! good one


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> As our Click2 (cool) Houston coverage continues of "OH NO MR. BILL 2015" we'd like to remind you that if you are faced with flood water entering your home the best way to counter this is to Stop. Drop. and Roll.


Lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Exclusive photo of Chita throwing a life ring to Dr Neil Frank so that he could escape Weston Lakes golf course and make it safely to Channel 11 Hurricane Central.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Txducksndogs said:


> Cmon man!


Awesome


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Checking the Galveston surf cam and two guys out on the rocks by the pleasure pier, they are taking selfies or fishing. I cannot decide, they keep running towards the sea wall, then come back out again. Looks like selfies... COME ON MAN


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

One more ...

Rollings bait camp taking on water ( I feel bad for them  ) But look ... the Fresh Shrimp Sign has water creeping up higher now ... LOL ... So Watch the truck at the end of the clip about 2 min. in ... pull through the water and then back up and stop in the water in the background to show the viewers just how high it really is ... LOL

Come on man !!

MB


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't read through all the posts but the weather channel heroes all geared up in their fancy rain suits for a barely tropical storm. 'Mon Man!

P.S. Not from htown so had to google Chita....dang!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My Fins WindTamer has bierd-nested itself on all my Curado's... C'mon Mannnn!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Cmon bill


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

channel 13 reporter saying how bad the cleanup will be at the edge of the water pointing out a couple gatorade bottles and banana peel,lmao, comeon man!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm more afraid of Hillary than Bill.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TXDOT is right on top of things as usual. 2 million dollar sign with support in India. 

Oh, and Seabrook City Hall is closed. They opened the door to come outside and tell me that. True story.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It looked like amateur hour this morning on channel 13. Embarrassing. They had a girl giving a report from inside a van and some fool standing out by the Surfside Jetty pointing at a flagpole with no flag on it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

news coverage...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> It looked like amateur hour this morning on channel 13. Embarrassing. They had a girl giving a report from inside a van and some fool standing out by the Surfside Jetty pointing at a flagpole with no flag on it.


That was Pooja Lodhia! Excellent reporter! :rotfl:

They finally got somebody on scene at the swing bridge in Sargent...not much to see here folks!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Just started raining 77064

No water at the stores 

Be a good bourbon day if I still drank í ½í¸Ž


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I tried to find this clip in a media other than facebook, but it is well worth watching.

COMON MAN!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154027401244062


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Just lost satellite.....

$4it just got real.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just saw the bear that attacked the deer in the family backyard run by here chasing the Katrina looter guy with a tub full of cold beer... It's getting rough out there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope this storm does stay a joking matter, but for some things could get bad in a hurry. I hope everyone stays safe and does not find themselves in a critical situation. For all of you that have homes along the coast I pray that you do not get any damage. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Ventured out for lunch, it was risky but I was hungry. 

Saw a lady holding up a long line at the atm while she held her umbrella out the car window under the carport.... Come on woman


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I hope this storm does stay a joking matter, but for some things could get bad in a hurry. I hope everyone stays safe and does not find themselves in a critical situation. For all of you that have homes along the coast I pray that you do not get any damage. Stay safe everyone.


I hope I am swept away in Clear Creek or something just as crazy, I need some excitement to break up the monotony.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

DALLAS UPDATE...... Heavy mist, roads looking slick, no puddling yet. Just heard first Thunder. Or could have been one of the 4 horses of the Apocalypse snorting.

On a positive note. I found my missing fish net. I forgot I bungeed it on my roof rack.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

45 million people under flash flood threat. :/


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mont said:


> TXDOT is right on top of things as usual. 2 million dollar sign with *support in India.*


Yep. You can tell too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

breaking news, the sun is out in League City.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Reporter sees "biggest snake in the World" in Clear Lake this morning. haha

http://abc13.com/weather/biggest-snake-on-the-planet-surprises-abc-13-reporter/787516/


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to know when I'm gonna get my FEMA $$$$$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my families house in treasure island SLP.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I bet you could get a v-hull into Zephyr Cove today.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

more breaking news, the a/c just cycled on. See post #138 for explanation.


The image is a composite of radar from June 2 of year before last year and of the current radar shot, live. Tell me how the media doesn't make up the news, again, please. Back then, it was a summer rain storm. No big deal. This year, it's a 24/7 news feed on all 3 major stations in Houston.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bar the hatches....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't find wind over 34mph on this wind map. Good time for kites!

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is off Bill's web cam (not related to Bill the hurricane) at Seabrook. Notice the huge breaking waves about to inundate everything south of Hobby airport. Not.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Media-fueled hysteria? Check.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I was LMAO yesterday afternoon watching the yankees and new beach house owners in Surfside struggle to get golf carts, trailers, and gosh knows what else out as per the warnings of the media. I had a new owner ask me if the surf would breach the 10ft sand dune in front of his beach front home, oh brother. I pulled the boat home this morning since there too much water to launch, oh brother! The news trucks were having a high ole' time trying to pump the story up as they watched the surf come up the entrance to the beach, catashrophic I say! We had water under the house but did I mention I back up to the marsh and ICW, hmmm.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> Media-fueled hysteria? Check.


I just sold a half loaf of Honey Wheat bread in the Kroger parking lot for $15!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Media-fueled hysteria? Check.


Which has continued all day and just continued to push the "time frame" for the most rain to later and later.

Check


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Harbormaster said:


> I just sold a half loaf of Honey Wheat bread in the Kroger parking lot for $15!


Get ya hustle on!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> I just sold a half loaf of Honey Wheat bread in the Kroger parking lot for $15!


Probably make more if you sold it by the slice. Wonder what I could get for my yard eggs?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Probably make more if you sold it by the slice. Wonder what I could get for my yard eggs?


Lol. Sounds good, this morning we ate Texas (store bought) brown eggs, praseks bacon, real challenge butter with local bread for toast.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Pooja Lodhia looks like a muppet. Her head bobs continuously when she is listing to someone and she constantly looks back at the camera, head still bobbing.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Pooja Lodhia looks like a muppet. Her head bobs continuously when she is listing to someone and she constantly looks back at the camera, head still bobbing.


 I take no issue with Pooja bobbing her head........carry on!!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Pooja Lodhia looks like a muppet. Her head bobs continuously when she is listing to someone and she constantly looks back at the camera, head still bobbing.


And her misquote this morning of 60"-80" of rain.. Poor Pooooja.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

...now back to Katherine Whaley for a look at her and traffic conditions.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just woke up from a buesh nap. what did I miss??? small drizzle 77502


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Think the eye just passed the farm.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Hell yea


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> It looked like amateur hour this morning on channel 13. Embarrassing. They had a girl giving a report from inside a van and some fool standing out by the Surfside Jetty pointing at a flagpole with no flag on it.


Channel 13 had a man? reporter standing in a wet street and saying: "the water is halfway up my ankles". I swear!
Now we all need to give these kids a break. They are making their corporate broadcast rotations and they were likely in Iowa 2 months ago.
But one would think the producers are a bit more knowledgeable. Apparently they never have gotten outside the 610 loop either.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

A few funny meme's


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> Think the eye just passed the farm.


Contacted FEMA yet?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Mustard turnip greens ok.*

But now my wife thinks I'm gonna eat kale,com on man stunk the house up.


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

My family just had our rental on Corpus Christi bay pulled from us. We were due to arrive Thursday. I have family down there who says it hasn't even rained and the Internetz show the ferries are still running. Come on, man!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

On a positive note, my hour and a quarter commute (most days), was 22 minutes at posted speeds. Hope the sheep are still listening to the idiots on TV and traffic will be light tomorrow too!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Come on man. Drove down to make business appts in Houston today, wife calls at 5:30 to see if I'm ok.

Sweetie, it's more than 30 mins from Htown to BCS.

Driving in to downtown was a breeze today, so maybe the hype is good for me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cubera said:


> Contacted FEMA yet?


Might as well. That ladder is priceless.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Might as well. That ladder is priceless.


If fema distributes money out I'm getting the new Jordan's from foot locker!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I just spilled part my drink on the patio due to the sprinkling rain - Come On Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Guys, be safe and watch out for "ponding". That term is winning the 2015 catch phrase contest. It's the new "hunker down"


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mad Mike said:


> I just spilled part my drink on the patio due to the sprinkling rain - Come On Man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you'd have been in the _______ truck, you wouldn't have. toldja


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Treysdaddy said:


> Guys, be safe and watch out for "ponding". That term is winning the 2015 catch phrase contest. It's the new "hunker down"


My son mentioned that phrase to me. I said puddling.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I went outside to pee (have 4 good working toilets) and had to turn sideways from all the durn wind!:bounce:


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

i was joted awake at 0540 sounded likke the house was going to blow over, went to iving room to oo out window and it was rraining sideways coudnt see the other side of the canal , that was some serious stuff, oh wait that was ast saturday morning , bill not so much!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Go figure! Its flooding up here. I was happy with an inch. I'm sure the rain gauge is running over. The ground was just to saturated from the 27" we had from the last storm.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pooja is off the coast and in Hempstead now...still reporting from the cab of the truck though! :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Pooja is off the coast and in Hempstead now...still reporting from the cab of the truck though! :rotfl:


Dang thing is right over my shack.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I made It back from the gas station yesterday morning, but the pumps were dry so I just siphoned my 10 five gallon cans of gas from the waiting vehicles at the gas station. I left them each $10.50.

The gas truck was one the way but he wouldn't be there for 4-5hrs, because they said he slid off the road when he felt "Bills Wrath" via a puddle on the road. He was fine, he had to change his pants first thanks to bill Come on' Man.  Plus by time I finished siphoning all the gas the sun had come up, and guess what just pulls up as I filled up the last can Come on' Man. By time I got back to the house the sun had been out for a while and it was hot and humid, so I went inside to cool off. Power was out, no problem I just fired up the 15K generator. Come on' man. Thanks for everything Bill....not. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, checked the gauge it was over flowing at 6". Washed away all my work again on trying to fix my erosion problem. Its hard to control water when your getting numbers like we have up here. Over 34" in one month. Go away Bill.
I'm around 120 miles from the coast & it sounds like not to many problems down around the coast & the brunt of this storm was inland.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152697660547854


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Come on now cowboys!*

OK now....Come on you cowboys:
How many of you arm chair doubters will be volunteering to help friends and family clean up their fish camps, houses, beach cottages, washed away docks/piers and other needed chores after this "non-event"?
That is what I thought.
Better stick to what you know best..........which is???????????


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

fultonswimmer said:


> OK now....Come on you cowboys:
> How many of you arm chair doubters will be volunteering to help friends and family clean up their fish camps, houses, beach cottages, washed away docks/piers and other needed chores after this "non-event"?
> That is what I thought.
> Better stick to what you know best..........which is???????????


What are you saying, that you need some help cleaning up?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

From The Weather Channel action figure on the ground in Dallas, "After all the water falls from the sky, it begins to derain into the creeks and this is what causes all the flooding we're now seeing!" 

Pooja....you're sorely needed in Dallas girl! :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> From The Weather Channel action figure on the ground in Dallas, "After all the water falls from the sky, it begins to derain into the creeks and this is what causes all the flooding we're now seeing!"
> :rotfl:


Now that's what I call 'Real' science... All we really need to do is get a really huge bunch of corks and plug all the holes in the clouds...

Voila !!!!!... Problem solved !!!!!..C'mon, Men...let's got 'er done !!!..:spineyes:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Now that's what I call 'Real' science... All we really need to do is get a really huge bunch of corks and plug all the holes in the clouds...
> 
> Voila !!!!!... Problem solved !!!!!..C'mon, Men...let's got 'er done !!!..:spineyes:


Can't git 'er done with boots on the floorboard! :rotfl:

Back at the station the "Meteorologist" just stated, "All this rain is in a way like a white out snowstorm, except wet!"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Can't git 'er done with boots on the floorboard! :rotfl:
> 
> Back at the station the "Meteorologist" just stated, "All this rain is in a way like a white out snowstorm, except wet!"


I knew a girl like that once... :ac550:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I knew a girl like that once... :ac550:


Easy there Butterfinger!


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

I heard TS Bill will be renamed Caitlin...C"mon man!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Johnny V E said:


> I heard TS Bill will be renamed Caitlin...C"mon man!


No, that would be the next storm, Bruth.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fultonswimmer said:


> OK now....Come on you cowboys:
> How many of you arm chair doubters will be volunteering to help friends and family clean up their fish camps, houses, beach cottages, washed away docks/piers and other needed chores after this "non-event"?
> That is what I thought.
> Better stick to what you know best..........which is???????????


Explain! I got plenty of work to do. You need a job ?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

capt. david said:


> Its all BS. If the new bread of weather forecasters knew how to read charts and isobars instead of relying on computer programs, forecast would be better.


Huh! I had to come back to this. It pretty much did what they said. I got over 10". So, I wouldn't say it was BS. That much water can cause lots of damage to peoples property.


----------

